# Stool Issue...



## djtech (Mar 15, 2003)

Ok, here's a question for you all.My stools for the past 6 months have been yellowish to light tan colored and they also float. They are normal length, thickness, and texture however. Frequency is about once every morning. There is no pain involved and no blood. I have however had an impossible time gaining weight. My gallbladder and other organs via ultrasounds have been checked twice, no problems. Plenty of blood tests show no problems. Celiac sprue tests via blood and biopsy have been all negative. 72 hour fecal fat stool test, done twice claimed no abnormal fat content. I do not eat alot of fiber nor do I have alot of gas. Therefore I ask, what the hell is this? LOLdeej


----------



## djtech (Mar 15, 2003)

Well I have made a great discovery...What I had done to try to rule out the only two issues I had researched that could cause this floating,bad smelling, light colored stools issue was either FAT malabsorbing and or celiac sprue...So for 5 days I cut out all fatty foods I had previously eaten AND all wheat and gluten containing products...Well I am happy and surprised to say that today and yesterday my stools, for the FIRST time in 6 months, did not float, smell abnormally awful, or have a very light color...Now the question is, which one caused it? Celiac or FAT malabsorption (pancreas?)Any suggestions?


----------

